# Reading Material on the train



## kendoggbyrd (Jun 18, 2017)

Was wondering the various kinds of reading material that people bring for coach or Sleeper car? And are they magazines or on digital readers? What to bring plenty of material on my 2 day trip.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Jun 18, 2017)

It used to be for Sleeping Car Passengers Route Guides were provided. On my most recent 3 LD Amtrak trips, only one had such available. I will print out what I want for my July journey from Amtrak's web site.

I will bring 3 books with me for my 3+ weeks of plane, cruise, rail, and plane travel and expect to return home with at least one, if not two, of those unread.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jun 18, 2017)

I spend so much time staring out the window that I don't get around to reading what I brought with me.


----------



## pennyk (Jun 18, 2017)

I listen to audiobooks on my phone so I am able to look out the window while "reading."


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jun 18, 2017)

I have several books loaded on my Kindle. I also have a couple magazines if I am in a skimming mood, For mornings, I have a bible/Devotional on my iPad. The fact is that I generally do not read much as I get lost looking out the window day and night. End of June and beginning of July I have five nights/7 days on Amtrak as I do a 5000 mile loop, so I expect I will read some, though I think I will read 300% more waiting on trains and the nights spent in three cities.


----------



## SarahZ (Jun 18, 2017)

I use my Kindle since it fits in my purse and saves room in my suitcase. Depending on the length of the trip, I go through 2-4 books. If I somehow run out, I can always download more. It's pretty convenient.

If you don't have a Kindle, most smartphones have e-reader capability. Check your library's website for access; you can usually borrow e-books for free if you're logged into your library's website.


----------



## kenbyrddogg (Jun 18, 2017)

FrensicPic said:


> I spend so much time staring out the window that I don't get around to reading what I brought with me.


I did that on my last trip. The window distracted me


----------



## JayPea (Jun 19, 2017)

I have a Kindle on my phone, onto which I have downloaded several books. I don't use it that much on the train, however. Even when I ride between Spokane and Seattle, as I am doing beginning early Tuesday, I tend to spend most of my time looking out the window even though the trip is in darkness for the first few hours and I've seen the same scenery umpty-ump times during the daylight portion of the trip. I might miss something outside!!


----------



## oregon pioneer (Jun 19, 2017)

I don't tend to read much on the train. A magazine or two will do me for a long trip. I like magazines, because I can leave them in a handy recycling bin when done.

I do take a camera and a netbook, so I can record my experiences in words and pictures.


----------



## jis (Jun 19, 2017)

I read a lot, specially after it gets dark outside. I usually read real printed books, and usually they are not trivialities. I have a long list of serious books that I want tor ead eventually. I pick one or two from the list to finish off during a longish trip. I do the same on long flights too.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Jun 19, 2017)

jis said:


> I read a lot, specially after it gets dark outside. I usually read real printed books, and usually they are not trivialities. I have a long list of serious books that I want tor ead eventually. I pick one or two from the list to finish off during a longish trip. I do the same on long flights too.


I have such a book that I have not gotten to at home, and I plan to take it on my Amtrak trip next winter. If I actually finish it before the return trip, I may ship it home book-rate to save carrying it both ways.


----------



## dogbert617 (Jun 19, 2017)

Dakota 400 said:


> It used to be for Sleeping Car Passengers Route Guides were provided. On my most recent 3 LD Amtrak trips, only one had such available. I will print out what I want for my July journey from Amtrak's web site.
> 
> I will bring 3 books with me for my 3+ weeks of plane, cruise, rail, and plane travel and expect to return home with at least one, if not two, of those unread.


I later learned the hard way doing a google search(assuming you meant the guides that describe the towns and cities you pass through), that those guides are still available. Unlike what I first worried, that they weren't up online anymore. But that they seem to often only be available via looking at this specific Amtrak page, and(oddly) not the same page as the regular Amtrak route page for each train. When I was doing a search on my smartphone, interestingly I saw a note that they hadn't had set up a mobile page for the page that has all the route guides! Anyway: https://www.amtrak.com/route-guides


----------

